# Got PM?



## Emiliano (May 10, 2007)

hi thesomeone know if there's a problem with pm?
i tryed to send PM but i didn't get an answer at all 
i tryed to PM chris about this and it didn't seem to obtain effects 

pleas don't flex at me! 

maybe i've been boring?

pleas chris check your PM!  

sorry for being boring


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 10, 2007)

Hey man. I think its working me and Metalfiend666 were exchanging pm's about an hour or so ago.

What you have to take into consideration when messaging someone like Chris is the time difference from us Europeans as he's based in the US...He's about 5 hours behind us in the UK, so I'm going to estimate he's about 6-8 behind yourself in Italy 

He'll reply though, don't worry though


----------



## Shannon (May 10, 2007)

Chris get hundreds of PMs every week. Be patient.


----------



## Emiliano (May 10, 2007)

yeah man your right but i sent my PMs about a week ago.......
maybe they are lost somewhere in the cybergoo of the internet 

i'll try to re-send them and be mooooore boring this time


----------



## Ryan (May 10, 2007)

"Don't flex at me." 

Ryan like.


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2007)

I have 600 unread PM's, and I'll be honest, I don't read them all. I noticed you PM'd me to tell me you PM'd me.  I get about 50 new PM's a day.

Since you have a Dark Tower quote in your sig , what do you need?


----------



## Emiliano (May 10, 2007)

i'll paste the pm here, 
it's useful because i wanted to talk with you before opening a thread about this, but i'm already working on it, and i will open a thread to report to all the site my news  


OLD PM TEXT
---------------------------
i have a little project that i'm not sure i can handle

just because i'm italian and i don't think that i can explain for the better my own ideas

i try to explain that to you, and if you find it interesting we could work togheter because maybe it will be interesting for a lot of people in this forum

do you rememer the old " piezo saddle " story?

someone told in this forum that floyd saddle for sevenstring would be made but then noone talked about this

i noticed that one the edge pro bridge the string stand over a " sound chip " a little piece of steel
that even kevan complained about on his site

on the double edge production model this piece of
steel is exchanged for the piezo element

do you see the point?
maybe if graphtech can build an element that will fit
that kind of " chip "
every people that owns an ibanez with the newer bridge can add piezo to his/her guitar

i tryied to speak to Dave ( graphtech head ) maybe a years ago about this project, he told me to send some drawing to him to explain better but then he disappeared

i know that my english is not the best but i think that there will be a lot of people that could enjoy such ipmrovement, thinking that not only the edge pro7 uses this kind of saddles but even the 6 string version

i know and i'm sorry that older ibanez wouldn't benefit from this system, but i thought it was stilla good idea to talk about, and

if we can gather a decent number of people to request this kind of " custom salddles " maybe we could obtain to have a discount over the custom prices or even have them sold regularly

sorry for the long pm, sorry if i made you waste your time, but i really wanted to help all the sevenstringer to have a piezo in theyr axes!

------------------------------------

i actually asked graphtech about a custom quote and i'm waiting for an answer ( about minimal quantity and cost )
if they would duplicate that little piece of metal,
almoust every ibanez user could benefit from piezo sound right away

anyway

sorry if there's something very stoopid i didn't notice that makes this thing impossible, and sorry for being boring  

thanks for the help as always
i deem all the people on this forum true and badass

the adminishredder is supreme!


----------



## dpm (May 10, 2007)

That's actually a very good idea. GraphTech really should start making replacement Ibanez saddle inserts, in standard and piezo form. I have a couple of customers with string breakage problems already


----------



## yevetz (May 10, 2007)

Emiliano it's great can you PM me how you will do it maybe I can help you if I can


----------



## Emiliano (May 10, 2007)

hi there yevetz 
unfortunately i can't do it on my own
maybe someone " america side " can provide graphtech an edge pro string insert
so that they will think about it
however
i think that's better open a new thread in the pickup and gear section 
now it's a bit late for me her in my little italy

so tomorrow i'll open the new thread that will sum it up
goodnight 
and thanks for the support!


----------



## Drew (May 10, 2007)

Emiliano said:


> i think that's better open a new thread in the pickup and gear section



That's what I'd have done in the first place, to feel out support for the idea.


----------

